# Conservation & Legislative Issues.



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

Conservation and Legislative actions that could impact camping in general. This toipic is not intended to be of a political nature, but it is wise to keep abreast of what our politician's thoughts and actions are, regarding our tax-payer paid lands, even though this article may appear to have marginal consequences for us campers, don't be suprised in the future to see some of your favorite camping locations sold to private concerns. Hunting land has already been sold in some areas of our country to private companies.

OUR POLITICIANS ARE SELLING OFF PIECES OF AMERICA TO FOREIGN INVESTORS - AND GOLDMAN SACHS IS HELPING THEM DO IT.

All over the United States, politicians are selling off key peices of infrastructure to foreign investors and big Wall Street banks like Goldman Sachs are helping them do it. State and local governments across the country that are drowning in debt and that are desperate for cash are increasingly turning to the "privatization" of public assets as the solution to their problems. Pieces of infrastructure that taxpayers have already paid for such as highways, water treatment plants, libraries, parking meters, airports and power plants are being auctioned off to the highest bidder.

Most of the time what happens is that the state or local government receives a huge lump sum of cash up front for a long-term lease (usually 75 years or longer) and the foreign investors come in and soak as much revenue out of the piece of infrastructure that they possibly can. The losers in these deals are almost always the taxpayers. Pieces of America are literally being auctioned off just to help state and local governments minimize their debt problems for a year or two, but the consequences of these deals will be felt for decades.

Sadly, this trend continues to accelerate. Just this week, a bill that will allow the state government of Ohio to proceed with plans to lease the Ohio Turnpike to investors was approved. The state government of Ohio will soon receive a one-time injection of cash and everyone in the area that uses the Ohio Turnpike will end up paying much higher tolls for decades to come.

Reference.
http://republicbroadcasting.org/?p=15898


----------

